# You know your a wine maker when:



## Conquistadude (Feb 5, 2009)

You plan your wedding date so as to give yourself enough time to make the wine for the receptions. lol

That's one of the reasons We selected a date 17months from now. So I have a lot of time to make sure the wine is perfect.


----------



## Wine4Me (Feb 5, 2009)

When: you "waste?" $$ to heat the basement so you can continuing to ferment wine.....


----------



## arcticsid (Feb 6, 2009)

Con, even if the wine isn't perfect the date will be!
You know your a wine maker when you visit the wine making forum so often you refer to all the members as your friends (and you all are)
Troy


----------



## non-grapenut (Feb 6, 2009)

U know U R a wine maker if you hold a grudge against the friends you enriched with your nectar of the Gods becuz they don't return the empties!


----------



## Wine4Me (Feb 6, 2009)

non-grapenut,
doesn't that pi** you off when that happens??


----------



## Wade E (Feb 6, 2009)

U know youre a wine maker when you walk through the isles in the grocery store saying" Yep, I can ferment that"!


----------



## arcticsid (Feb 6, 2009)

good one Wade!


----------



## Wade E (Feb 6, 2009)

U know youre a wine maker when you go house shopping and while your wife is checking out the top floors you spend all your time inspecting the basement, taking measurements and checking the temp!


----------



## arcticsid (Feb 6, 2009)

You know you are a wine maker when you go on a whim and make your first fruit wine without asking the advice of those more experienced first, before you mixed it all together and pitched the yeast!


----------



## arcticsid (Feb 6, 2009)

....you have enough patience to get to the bottling stage and didn't drink half of it beforehand!


----------



## Wine4Me (Feb 6, 2009)

Wde
[U know youre a wine maker when you walk through the isles in the grocery store saying" Yep, I can ferment that"!]

I LIKE!!!


----------



## Conquistadude (Feb 7, 2009)

Wade E said:


> U know youre a wine maker when you walk through the isles in the grocery store saying" Yep, I can ferment that"!



lol sooooooo true. I use to hate the produce section, Now I go in even If all I am getting is change. all the time thinking "hermmm...plum and cabbage with a hint of mint....intriguing..." lol


----------



## arcticsid (Feb 7, 2009)

... you can't evemn spell pectyme enzyme, and your friends think you're nuts for even saying it.


----------



## arcticsid (Feb 7, 2009)

..when you stay up all night trying to come up with the perfect name, and then spend the next week thinking about a lable design.


----------



## Luc (Feb 8, 2009)

....... when your wife does not allow you to go to the grocery stores anymore because your cellar is already a stock pile of ingredients......

Luc


----------



## non-grapenut (Feb 9, 2009)

Luc said:


> ....... when your wife does not allow you to go to the grocery stores anymore because your cellar is already a stock pile of ingredients......
> 
> Luc



Oh, and don't forget the intimate relationship we all have with our UPS guy or gal, Luc!


----------



## arcticsid (Feb 17, 2009)

.....everytime you answer the telphone the first question the caller asks is, "hows your wine doing?"

In the case of some of those on here they would say, "Which one?"


----------



## wine (Feb 18, 2009)

when you buy 150 bags of cranberrys
and now you have to make 10 gals of cranberry wine cause the freezer is full


----------



## arcticsid (Feb 18, 2009)

wine I bought 40# of fresh oranges and had them in the house and had no recipe


----------



## Wade E (Feb 18, 2009)

When your wine supply bill is more then your mortgage payment!


----------



## arcticsid (Feb 18, 2009)

..when the wife throws you and the dog into the backyard and then throws that "thig-of-a-muh-jig" at you!


----------



## moose-1110 (Feb 24, 2009)

Dining room? what's that? This isn't a dining room this is my fermentation room?


----------



## twissty (Feb 24, 2009)

....WHen you've *accidentally* carbonated something...


----------



## TheTooth (Feb 24, 2009)

When you notice that you've replaced the phrase "I need to buy some of that" with "I need to make some of that".


----------



## arcticsid (Feb 24, 2009)

.....when wine bottles from the trash excite you.


----------



## Wine4Me (Feb 24, 2009)

Sid,
{..when the wife throws you and the dog into the backyard and then throws that "thig-of-a-muh-jig" at you}
and in Alaska I hope she throws a coat out too...........


----------



## arcticsid (Feb 25, 2009)

I think it was Wade who said when he first got hooked on the wine making his wife was nagging him about spending so much time in "that" room, still cracks me up.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 25, 2009)

That was me, now I hear it about being o the computer, well until a month ago. Now she is busy doing tons of homework as she started nursing scghool and she gets 3-4 hours of work so I get to do all the house work!


----------



## Wine4Me (Feb 25, 2009)

OKK Sorry SID 
and Wade, you still would need a coat... Not quite as bad as SID but;;;


----------



## Wade E (Feb 25, 2009)

arcticsid said:


> .....when wine bottles from the trash excite you.



Yeah, aint that the truth!


----------



## Wade E (Feb 25, 2009)

When you go to the dump and come back with more stuff(bottles) then you left the house with!


----------



## non-grapenut (Feb 26, 2009)

When you get excited that some container is "food-grade" plastic! What a deal!


----------



## twissty (Feb 26, 2009)

you've found a reason to "sanitize" items out of your tool chest, your kid's toybox, and your wife's closet.....


----------



## Conquistadude (Feb 28, 2009)

when a friend pisses you off and the first thing you think is..."Pft  fine you not getting any wine...take that your off the LIST!!!"


----------



## Chateau Joe (Mar 6, 2009)

You know you are a wine maker when you taste samples at a winery and you think to yourself, "Mine tastes better than that."


----------



## Wade E (Mar 6, 2009)

Or when you actually bring a few bottles and they offer these up to customers and the customers actually like yours better! True story! I told them 2 years ago that I was also a winemaker and they said next time you come bring some so last year when i went I did and brought my Blueberry Melomel and my Black Currant and everyone they gave a sample to asked me if I was selling any. I said no but then slipped them my email address before we left and we EXCHANGED goods.


----------



## Madriver Wines (Apr 26, 2009)

When the first thing you do every day is log on to this site, you might be a wine making addict.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 26, 2009)

Or when you wake up and run to your cellar to see if fermentation has started on a batch kind of like a kid running to the christmas tree on Christmas Morn!


----------



## Tom (Apr 26, 2009)

When you have so many carboys you don't have a place to put them.


----------



## Madriver Wines (Apr 26, 2009)

When 3 months ago you didn't know what a carboy was and now you are tripping over them and your wife is giving you that look !::


----------



## Wade E (Apr 26, 2009)

Wait till she starts drinking them and she'll be giving you a different "Look"!


----------



## Tom (Apr 26, 2009)

LOL @ look !
Can you show is what that LOOK is??


----------



## Madriver Wines (Apr 26, 2009)

Tom said:


> LOL @ look !
> Can you show is what that LOOK is??


 I can't show it because I want to stay married lol. You know when its there though.


----------



## Tom (Apr 26, 2009)

LOL !
It's the old *"EVIL EYE"* ... :: ::


----------



## Madriver Wines (Apr 28, 2009)

Evil eye is right !
When a friend shows up who was supposed to bring bottles but they forgot and you are po'ed and taking them off the list for that transgression.


----------



## non-grapenut (Apr 29, 2009)

You get excited when you see that someone on Freecycle.org is giving away Elderberry bush suckers...even when you never tried an Elderberry in your life. You can't wait too bcuz everyone here says that IS the best tasting fruit wine!


----------



## CGI (May 1, 2009)

You know you are a wine maker when you kill an intruder by breaking a bottle of wine across his head and you feel more remorse over losing a bottle versus killing a man.


----------



## Wade E (May 1, 2009)

when you stop at a strangers house and ask him if you can raid his or her fruit tree!


----------



## Tom (May 1, 2009)

When Grape season is in and you wife buys 2 pounds of grapes and says 
"THEY ARE FOR EATING .. NOT WINEMAKING!"


----------



## MoWine (May 4, 2009)

When you see one of those infomercials for the Acai berry weight loss stuff and wonder if this berry would make a good wine.


----------



## Wade E (May 4, 2009)

Or if making this wine and drinking it could start a whole new weight loss fad!


----------



## arcticsid (May 24, 2009)

....when you photograph your bottles and post them for us to look at. LOL


----------



## Tom (May 24, 2009)

When you have 30+ carboys FULL (aging) and little wine in your wine cellar


----------



## arcticsid (May 24, 2009)

and + Tom, then realize you don't even like wine but you keep making it. LOL


----------



## Wade E (May 24, 2009)

When you admin 2 forums, mod another and still find time to make wine.


----------



## arcticsid (May 24, 2009)

When the wife gave up bitching about all the time you spent in "that room" and wants you to build her one for her self and her hobbies. My Mom and her husband each have their own rooms for their hobbies, she crafts, he watches NASCAR, it seems to work.


----------



## Tom (May 25, 2009)

When my wife and daughter sees less than 500 bottles on my wine racks and thinks I may run out! . 
(Good chance I just did not refill from the FULL cases)


----------



## Madriver Wines (May 25, 2009)

When you see less than 500 bottles in your wine racks and think "Dang I may run out" !


----------



## manku007 (Jun 23, 2009)

I know I m a wine maker when :- I was out of the money and have a very little which can be invested to make a good wine  hahahahahahaha

Wine making is really a great experience which I have got a week ago  nice


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Nov 13, 2009)

when you buy a property with a separate building that has heat/cooling just for making wine.


----------

